# Screaming Bell, Plague Furnace pics



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hi, was flicking through the web and found these:

Plague furnace









Screaming bell









Im sure many of you have seen them, but here they are for those that haven`t


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cool, looks like another plastic kit with two options in the box


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice kit, will probably get one despite having a fully assembled (and as yet unpainted) Screaming Bell sitting in the loft.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, I want to get a closer look at the Grey seer, Plague Priest and other skaven on both as character models are usually very detailed on large pieces like this, ( like the HE Dragon and Lizard Stegadon )

and I also suspect a few WoC players out there maybe thinking to use this for their warshrine ( Hell, I woud :laugh


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool. I would want to get a closer look at the plague furnace just to see if I could twist it and turn it into a looted wagon for my 40k orks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its out on the 21th november and is £25


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Very exciting kit I can't wait.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought it was the 7th of november?
Man, I can't wait, the nurgle conversions are endless!
Thanks for the pics man.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

HandOfNephthys said:


> I thought it was the 7th of november?
> Man, I can't wait, the nurgle conversions are endless!
> Thanks for the pics man.


I think they are splitting the releases some on the 7th some on the 24th. The stuff out on the 7th is Stormvermin, Clanrats, Doomwheel, Army Book, Queek, Snitch and Skweel.
I think the Battalion is out on the 24th alongside the Bell/Furnace.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> its out on the 21th november and is £25


Try the 21*st* of November and £35. 

And while I'm here...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

radical_psyker said:


> Try the 21*st* of November and £35.


Yeah I had a feeling that 25 quid was abit low when GW could up the prices on such an awesme model abit more. Although it is very badass!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the better pictures, as I thought the Seer and Priest are a good quality, but wtf for the Rat Ogre?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I can not wait to paint up a skaven army


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

The grey seer on the Screaming Bell looks fantastic. I wonder how magnetisable the kit will be (I see the bell/plague censor, the rat ogre/plague monks at the back, and a plague priest to add to the front as the swaps you'd need to have options for... could be do-able  )


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks very good. Any idea the cost?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Try the 21*st* of November and £35.
> 
> And while I'm here...


you are indeed correct, i was quoting my price not rrp:shok:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Up for pre-order! for $69.25 (can). Expensive model I must say... but so nice.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The bigger pictures were a big help to see it more clearly. It looks like it will fit in with my feral ork army once I make a few adjustments.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Fantastic models. I'm left thinking that the Screaming Bell would make a great basis for a palanquin for Ku'Gath the Plaguefather for a Nurgle Daemons army...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

mortan said:


> Undoubtedly one of the problems facing Skaven players with the new plastics is whether to assemble that expensive screaming bell as the bell or a plague furnace.


Thread Necromancy at its finest


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

good grief...

one one second, i had high hopes that these were just incorrectly named pics of the warp lightning cannon / plague claw catapult kit that's rumoured to be amongst the january releases.

now i'm sad...


----------

